# Sweet Dee's Valve Dysplasia update



## bretina (May 2, 2012)

Hello everyone, 

I figured it has been a while since I have made an update on Sweet little Dee because I've been so busy. She was diagnosed with Valve Dysplasia and Atrial Fibrillation about a month or two ago, and given a prognosis of a few months. Right away, we got her on the appropriate medication and monitoring. 

Now, shes doing extremely well and we are beginning to stabilize her meds. Her average heart rate when we found out was in the 200's and now its down to 150 to 180 ish on average. The vets are saying shes doing better than they imagined when she first came in. They feel comfortable prescribing her medication in bulk, rather than 20 days at a time. They also are saying her prognosis may be closer to a year. 

The only difference in her life is that she get less exercise, but she gets tired quickly so she doesnt mind. She plays with her toys like crazy and tries to play with the cats. Shes a happy girl. Two out of the four medications have savings when we buy them in bulk. They are still really pricey along with the proper monitoring, but we are working really hard to make it work. 

I included a picture of her at woofstock, inquiring about her favourite bones.


----------



## born36 (Jun 28, 2011)

Glad to hear she is doing well. Hope she continues to improve and will keep fingers and paws crossed for you.

I love the photo. Shows her personality.


----------



## dmp (Jan 23, 2012)

I LOVE her. Just sayin.


----------



## hotmischief (Mar 11, 2012)

I am so pleased that you have managed to sort out Sweet Dees meds and that she is doing so well.

From the lovely picture you posted it looks like she is enjoying a good quality of life. I do wish you all the best and hope she continues to enjoy life.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom (May 28, 2012)

What a beautiful girl! I'm sorry to read of her illness but happy to hear that she's doing well and that she's happy. She's lucky she's yours (and vice versa I'm sure).


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

What a beautiful girl! I am glad you are able to make this work. Wishing you all the best!


----------



## pippa31 (Aug 2, 2011)

She's gorgeous!

Glad that she found you and glad that you found her


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Sweet Dee is beautiful! So glad her meds are working well & you gave an update. Blessings to you both


----------



## BlueandMac (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank you so much for the update - so glad to hear things are going better than expected! I think about her often and was wondering about her and you. She is a beauty, that is for sure - and she is one lucky girl to have such dedicated owners!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

Sweet Dee is such a lovely girl... and bless your hearts for taking such good care of her!! It's good news to learn that she has surprised her doctors.


----------

